# Looking for a 2018 Specialized Turbo Levo Frame



## Soupamoto (Nov 25, 2015)

Anybody have a lead on a frame compatible with a 2018 Men's Turbo Levo FSR Comp Carbon 6Fattie/29, size large? I only need the front triangle, but I’m open to whatever I can find. I’m working on a project bike.


----------



## C.tonus (May 15, 2015)

i need one too!!!


----------

